# 186 Direct Entry - Status and Timelines for non PMSOL applicants



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Hi,
This thread is for members who have already lodged their 186 DE nomination / visa application to share their experiences for the benefit of others. There are other threads that specifically deal with the requirements of the visa et al so please try and keep this thread focused on timeliness / post-lodgment issues.

My timelines are as follows:

Nomination and Visa lodged together = 24 June 2020
Medical Assessment Completed = 02 July 2020
Applicants' Location = Onshore
Occupation = Management Consultant (224711)
CO Assigned / Correspondences = Don't know / None

On 18Nov, the department revised the processing timeframes for 186 DE visa to being 4 to 7 months. It's been almost 5months to my application so fingers crossed!!


----------



## aussie_engineer (Nov 18, 2020)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for members who have already lodged their 186 DE nomination / visa application to share their experiences for the benefit of others. There are other threads that specifically deal with the requirements of the visa et al so please try and keep this thread focused on timeliness / post-lodgment issues.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> ...


I got my ENS 186 DE visa. Below are the timelines.
Primary Applicant - Onshore
Secondary Applicants- Offshore
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Nomination and Application lodged- 18 Sep 2020
Medicals completed- 25 Sep 2020
Nomination approval - 16 Nov 2020
Visa Grant-17 Nov 2020


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

aussie_engineer said:


> I got my ENS 186 DE visa. Below are the timelines.
> Primary Applicant - Onshore
> Secondary Applicants- Offshore
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


Thanks @aussie_engineer for your input and many congratulations. It seems that within the 186 visa category, priority occupations have significantly quicker processing timeframes. Also interesting to see the 1 day gap between nomination approval and visa grant. It doesn't matter I suppose as long as you didn't have to wait long after the nomination approval.


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for members who have already lodged their 186 DE nomination / visa application to share their experiences for the benefit of others. There are other threads that specifically deal with the requirements of the visa et al so please try and keep this thread focused on timeliness / post-lodgment issues.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> ...


Hi,

Did you had any update for your application.

I'm on the same boat , applied Nomination and visa together on October 2020 still no response yet.

Occupation: systems analyst (261112)


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Divyamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you had any update for your application.
> 
> ...


Hey, yes I got my PR on 07/01/2021. It took about 6months if you exclude EOY public holidays. Hang in, you'll get there


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Can


a.merchant20 said:


> Hey, yes I got my PR on 07/01/2021. It took about 6months if you exclude EOY public holidays. Hang in, you'll get there



When did your Nomination approved. Did your Nomination and visa approved on 07/01/2021


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Divyamer said:


> Can
> 
> 
> 
> When did your Nomination approved. Did your Nomination and visa approved on 07/01/2021


both together. If you submit both nomination and visa together, they give you the final outcome as opposed to breaking it down.


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Divyamer said:


> Can
> 
> 
> 
> When did your Nomination approved. Did your Nomination and visa approved on 07/01/2021


And also, Did your company did Labor market testing i mean advertising the position in job portals


a.merchant20 said:


> both together. If you submit both nomination and visa together, they give you the final outcome as opposed to breaking it down.


Ok, I have applied Nomination on oct 15 2021 and visa on oct 23 2021.. the same logic like you applies for me as well right


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Divyamer said:


> And also, Did your company did Labor market testing i mean advertising the position in job portals
> 
> Ok, I have applied Nomination on oct 15 2021 and visa on oct 23 2021.. the same logic like you applies for me as well right


Sorry 2020. Also please confirm about Labour market testing


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Divyamer said:


> And also, Did your company did Labor market testing i mean advertising the position in job portals
> 
> Ok, I have applied Nomination on oct 15 2021 and visa on oct 23 2021.. the same logic like you applies for me as well right


yes, the labour market testing is a mandatory requirement. it has to be done to demonstrate that an Australian cannot fill the advertised position for the Direct Entry visa. I am not sure what happens if you have a week's gap in between the two and not sure why your company kept this gap instead of applying it at the same time. Nonetheless, for non-priority applications the department is taking the full allotted processing time which at the moment is 4-8months. I would say don't expect to hear anything until at least 6months after your application.


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

a.merchant20 said:


> yes, the labour market testing is a mandatory requirement. it has to be done to demonstrate that an Australian cannot fill the advertised position for the Direct Entry visa. I am not sure what happens if you have a week's gap in between the two and not sure why your company kept this gap instead of applying it at the same time. Nonetheless, for non-priority applications the department is taking the full allotted processing time which at the moment is 4-8months. I would say don't expect to hear anything until at least 6months after your application.


Ok thank you so much for your response.

My Mara agent said Labour market testing is not legislation requirement we need to show genuine need of requirement.

As Mara agent is busy she took week of time for launching visa.

Thank you..


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Divyamer said:


> Ok thank you so much for your response.
> 
> My Mara agent said Labour market testing is not legislation requirement we need to show genuine need of requirement.
> 
> ...


Hi Divyamer, I'm hearing some saying Labour market testing is required and others not. By any chance you've reconfirmed that it is not a requirement to advertise the role? 

Thanks.
Alb


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,

yes I do confirmed with my Mara agent and also other few migration agents .
In addition, I asked people who got grant recently and they confirmed labour market testing is not done for them.

thanks


----------



## Anil2019 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi, Can someone confirm? Are they approving the visa for dependent family members living in overseas? Or putting it on hold due to covid? Because one of my friends 482 visa transfer was granted but they kept family visa on hold for a couple of months. Is it the same case for 186 DE visa as well?


----------



## maheviv (Mar 28, 2021)

I got my ENS 186 DE visa. Below are the timelines.
Primary Applicant - Onshore
Secondary Applicants- Offshore
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Nomination and Application lodged- 20 Mar 2021
Medicals completed- Medical was done before the lodgement and the HAP ID was mentioned in the application while lodging.
Nomination approval - 8 Apr 2021
Visa Grant-8 Apr 2021

All the best to you all!
Thank to all the members for sharing the information and helping each other.


----------



## Anil2019 (Mar 28, 2021)

maheviv said:


> I got my ENS 186 DE visa. Below are the timelines.
> Primary Applicant - Onshore
> Secondary Applicants- Offshore
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information. May I know how much time did they give for first visit for offshore applicants? I heard that applicants should come to Australia within certain date mentioned in the visa grant. Due to this pandemic we may need more time than usual. How much time did they give in your offshore applicants case?


----------



## maheviv (Mar 28, 2021)

Anil2019 said:


> Thanks for sharing the information. May I know how much time did they give for first visit for offshore applicants? I heard that applicants should come to Australia within certain date mentioned in the visa grant. Due to this pandemic we may need more time than usual. How much time did they give in your offshore applicants case?


5 years


----------



## Anil2019 (Mar 28, 2021)

maheviv said:


> 5 years


I think 5 years is for multiple entries to Australia. Did they give 5 years time for initial entry as well?


----------



## maheviv (Mar 28, 2021)

Anil2019 said:


> I think 5 years is for multiple entries to Australia. Did they give 5 years time for initial entry as well?


Yes


----------



## Anil2019 (Mar 28, 2021)

maheviv said:


> Yes


Great. Thank you very much for your patience.


----------



## slashoholic (Aug 25, 2012)

maheviv said:


> I got my ENS 186 DE visa. Below are the timelines.
> Primary Applicant - Onshore
> Secondary Applicants- Offshore
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


Congrats on the 186 visa.

Can you please confirm if you received a bridging visa immediately after the 186 was lodged ?

Do you happen to know if I can submit by police clearance from India after lodgement of 186 and if yes, how much time am I allowed to submit it by ?


----------



## Radhakrsna (Apr 14, 2021)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for members who have already lodged their 186 DE nomination / visa application to share their experiences for the benefit of others. There are other threads that specifically deal with the requirements of the visa et al so please try and keep this thread focused on timeliness / post-lodgment issues.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> ...


Hi


----------



## Radhakrsna (Apr 14, 2021)

Radhakrsna said:


> Hi


Hi mate,
Any update on your application?


----------



## Vjotto (Jun 16, 2021)

186 visa lodged in 17 Feb 2021
Medical request done on 23 Feb
Status now received and time frame changed to 6 to 11 month. Any idea is it gonna grant before that.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Vjotto said:


> 186 visa lodged in 17 Feb 2021
> Medical request done on 23 Feb
> Status now received and time frame changed to 6 to 11 month. Any idea is it gonna grant before that.


Did you nomination approved? 
Usually it does not take long after nomination. Do you mind sharing your occupation?


----------



## Vjotto (Jun 16, 2021)

My occupation is motor mechanic.
Nomination pending. And how long it normally takes to approve nomination.


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Vjotto said:


> 186 visa lodged in 17 Feb 2021
> Medical request done on 23 Feb
> Status now received and time frame changed to 6 to 11 month. Any idea is it gonna grant before that.


Hi,

I applied in October 2020,Still
Both nomination and visa is in still recieved status .


----------



## Vjotto (Jun 16, 2021)

Divyamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in October 2020,Still
> Both nomination and visa is in still recieved status .


It's strange


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

slashoholic said:


> Congrats on the 186 visa.
> 
> Can you please confirm if you received a bridging visa immediately after the 186 was lodged ?
> 
> Do you happen to know if I can submit by police clearance from India after lodgement of 186 and if yes, how much time am I allowed to submit it by ?



Yes. You get it on the same day of lodgement (with the effective date as the expiry date of your current visa).
Yes. I applied for my 186 without Indian PCC and applied for it after a few days of lodgement. My nomination got approved in 1 week and they requested the Indian PCC. You'll have 21 days to submit the document. If you don't get it by then, then you can just submit the email of the acknowledgment receipt you'll receive from VFS.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyway to bypass 3 years minimum work requirement for this for priority occupation?


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

bulletproofds said:


> Anyway to bypass 3 years minimum work requirement for this for priority occupation?


Short Answer - No.

IELTS 6+ (for some occupations 7+)
Age <45
Experience 3+
Are the basic requirements other than health, character and nomination. There is no practical way to get around these.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Short Answer - No.
> 
> IELTS 6+ (for some occupations 7+)
> Age <45
> ...


Last question, don't want to derail the thread. For people under student visa would that mean experiece requirement would be 6+ years due to 20 hours work limit?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

bulletproofds said:


> Last question, don't want to derail the thread. For people under student visa would that mean experiece requirement would be 6+ years due to 20 hours work limit?


The 3 years of experience must have been gained *post-qualification* and full-time which in the eyes' of DHA is 38 hours per week.


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

imjordanxd said:


> The 3 years of experience must have been gained *post-qualification* and full-time which in the eyes' of DHA is 38 hours per week.


Not really, as I had done around 8 months PT and 1 month FT in the break when I was on a student visa doing my masters. I got 5 months of experience for that. Although, I am thinking they would've counted after my bachelors experience and disregarded my masters entirely.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

leadtojrs said:


> Not really, as I had done around 8 months PT and 1 month FT in the break when I was on a student visa doing my masters. I got 5 months of experience for that. Although, I am thinking they would've counted after my bachelors experience and disregarded my masters entirely.


Yeah, post-qualification means at the ANZSCO skill level. And for most skill level 1 occupations, that is a bachelor degree.


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Yeah, post-qualification means at the ANZSCO skill level. And for most skill level 1 occupations, that is a bachelor degree.


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,

I have submitted Nomination and Visa on Oct 19 2020 and Oct 23 2020 respectively.

Occupation : Systems analyst, onshore

Works for the big company but not accredited sponsor and not on PMSOL List.

Both are in Received status.

I work for essential company .

My company has given supporting document (mentioned how my role support Australian govt to recover from economy as suggested by Mara agent).
I have recieved famous email on April 8 to submit pending documents.

She sent an email to Immigration attaching this document.

Can I expect some positive news soon.

Please share your thoughts. 

Thanks.


----------



## shreyagupta0607 (Aug 29, 2021)

Divyamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted Nomination and Visa on Oct 19 2020 and Oct 23 2020 respectively.
> 
> ...


Hi Divyamer, any update on your application?


----------

